# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Признания в любви?!

## Mr_Vinni

*Вам признавались в любви? Как признавались? Какие ощущения были? А вы признавались?!*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Мне признавались в любви и не раз...
Обычно это было словами "Я тебя люблю" неожиданно и резко...
Было приятно, но одновременно и жалко, все таки я только 1 ответил взаимностью...
В любви я не признавался...

----------


## Irina

Признавались. Честно говоря, уже не помню как именно, помню только ощущение полёта после этих слов.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Признавались. Честно говоря, уже не помню как именно, помню только ощущение полёта после этих слов.


А вспомнить попробуй)))

----------


## Malaya

> В любви я признавался, но лишь 1 девушке искренне....


как мило....

----------

